
California utility augments 1,800 air conditioning units with “ice battery” - heisenbit
https://arstechnica.com/business/2017/05/ice-batteries-commissioned-by-utility-will-cool-california-businesses/
======
fred_is_fred
Nothing new. Downtown Denver Colorado has had this for years.

[http://www.denverpost.com/2007/07/06/downtown-buildings-
are-...](http://www.denverpost.com/2007/07/06/downtown-buildings-are-on-ice/)

